# Need some ideas for my 29 gallon tank



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Having established my 55 gallon community tank and building a stand for my other 55 which will be a Cichlid tank, i was figuring out what to do with my 29 gallon which i am going to put in my office.

I was thinking about Convicts but I don't like how they look when they get older with that large bump on their head (I'm strange yes I know) I was thinking about Kribs but I know I'd only be able to have 2 in the tank.

I definatly want something with personality and my water is hard! (8.2) So south american cichlids are out. My husband wants to get some kind of shark which i would be ok with but they don't have the personality the cichlids do...anyone have any suggestions for other fish or fish they would pair up well with either kribs that look like sharks but won't be murdered if the kribs breed, or fish that could go with sharks that have strong personality.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

You could go the difficult path and condition your water to allow you to go with south americans. I know it will be alot of work but an office 'show' tank would be well worth the effort. A nice pair of cockatoo cichlids would very well. They also go great with smaller rasbora species.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

You could get a nice school of Odessa barbs, Clown Barbs or even some beunos aeires tetra


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Multies!!!     Haha, tanganyikans are best for your water, and cichlids definitely have lots of personality. And if you want something really show-stopping for your tank, why not shelldwellers? They live in shells! Unique and beautiful.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, and they stand their ground really well. Still, if worst comes to worst, they have a hiding place to go to.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

That was my orginal idea I love the shellies but there are non available in my area and I've looked and I couldn't find any for sale on reputable sites like LIveaquaria.com


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Where are you? I have some juveniles. We're in Chicago


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Binghamton New York...Too far to drive to NYC, and no other places to get good fish just have to rely on the LFS who flat out told me they would not get shellies since their is no market for them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, yeah that's a bit far  look for a local cichlid club, they'll definitely have some


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I looked at those too nearest one is three hours away in NYC and Albany or 5 in Buffalo...I swear Binghamton is No man's land.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, that's no fun  See if maybe there are breeders from those clubs that live close to you? Usually they are scattered around... Or if they have a swap meet or some similar thing see if maybe it coincides with something to make it worth the trip. I'm lucky, we have EVERYTHING here in Chicago


----------

